# new to steroids



## gibbi (Jul 11, 2010)

hi im just following the layne norton routine and have been looking at getting o some steroids anyone what 1st cycle i should do ? i have no idea with steriods :S

Thanks


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

week 1-12 500mg TEST E

week 1-4 40mg dbol

2 weeks. after last jab start PCT


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

How long are you training ?

Whats your diet like ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> week 1-12 500mg TEST E
> 
> week 1-4 40mg dbol
> 
> 2 days after last jab start PCT


2 days?????


----------



## gibbi (Jul 11, 2010)

im training 5days a week my diet is fairly good im eating around 3000cals aday with 250g of protein , where is the best place to get them tho and will there be a big build up off water?


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> 2 days?????


2weeks.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

btw u can start pct after 3-5 days after last jab, its mostly bro science on forums, there isnt any studies to show u cannot infac starting pct after few days after your last shot makes alota sense.... its the mistake people make- if you start PCT 2 weeks after your shot... you"ll be lower than normal test... you need to start PCT BEFORE gear clears your system..


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

gibbi said:


> im training 5days a week my diet is fairly good im eating around 3000cals aday with 250g of protein , where is the best place to get them tho and will there be a big build up off water?


you can find them on ebay, just search for 'im an idiot'


----------



## gibbi (Jul 11, 2010)

is there good steroids that you take as a tablet or only jabs? wheres a good place to get them ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gibbi said:


> is there good steroids that you take as a tablet or only jabs? wheres a good place to get them ?


Prepare to be flamed mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gibbi said:


> is there good steroids that you take as a tablet or only jabs? wheres a good place to get them ?


i get mine from the same place as arnold got his: www.milkisforbabies.com


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mate jesus christ i know your only new to gear but dont expect to be spoon fed.

Go away, read as much as you can. Your on a fkin steroid forum for god sake do a search and learn, Its your body your ****in with dont take some stranger from the internets word for it, go learn and then come back with a cycle for the guys to critique.

Not trying to be a smart **** but like there is a lot of good info on here, read the stickies, its obvious you have not done any of your own research.

We all started some where but all the answers to your basic questions are already on here


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

x 2

lol

I've only been a member for a month and even I'm inclined to flame this Gibbi.

But I guess everyone starts somewhere and that somewhere is the Steroid section and sticky's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he's trolling


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh boy...


----------

